# [SOLVED] Browser keeps going back to previous page (Windows 7)



## IainPurdie (Feb 16, 2011)

This may be an issue with the Acer One netbook we're using it on, but the problem seems to occur on any browser that's installed on Windows 7 Basic.

We have a little girl who likes playing Flash games on her netbook. Unfortunately, in the middle of them, they frequently just hop back to the previous (usually menu) page, thus losing her progress. Very annoying.

Is there some key combination that she could accidentally be hitting which somehow acts as a keypress activating the "Previous Page" button? I recall the old days where, due to the way that keyboards functions, pressing three buttons at the same time would often send the same signal to the computer as pressing a fourth.

As stated at the start, I've had her try on Firefox as well as IE8 and the problem isn't browser-specific.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Browser keeps going back to previous page (Windows 7)*

Pressing "Alt" and the left arrow key will send you back a page in most browsers.


----------



## Kesher (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Browser keeps going back to previous page (Windows 7)*

Also the backspace key when you arent entering information into a form or textbox.


----------



## IainPurdie (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Browser keeps going back to previous page (Windows 7)*

Thanks, folks. Wonder if it's the arrow key one. I experimented with backspace, but she's definitely not using keys anywhere near that area of the keyboard. In fact, it often doesn't work when I try it deliberately!

Could be CTRL-LEFT, though. I'll keep an eye on it see how it goes. Sometimes it does it when she's only using the trackpad though. I'd not believe it if I'd not seen it happen with my own eyes!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Browser keeps going back to previous page (Windows 7)*

Trackpads sometimes have "gestures" that you can do.
Check in Control Panel for the Trackpad/mouse settings.


----------



## IainPurdie (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Browser keeps going back to previous page (Windows 7)*



usasma said:


> Trackpads sometimes have "gestures" that you can do.
> Check in Control Panel for the Trackpad/mouse settings.


Ah! Hadn't thought of that one! Will get back once I've had a chance to check it. Not 100% sure if it'll work as we usually disable the trackpad when it's not in use (Fn-F7) to stop its buttons being hit accidentally. I'm trying to think if the jump backwards has happened when we've had the pad disabled...


----------



## IainPurdie (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Browser keeps going back to previous page (Windows 7)*

That seems to have been it! Disabled the gesture for swiping back a page and that seems to have sorted it.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it!
Thanks for letting us know!


----------

